# Matching donor and recipient cycles??? how do they do it? x



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi hope someone can help out,
I have finally been matched up with a recipient for IVF eggsharing.  I was wondering if any one knew how they (clinic) get our cycles to be at the same time?
I am taking Marvelon pill at the moment and am asking as I wanted to know roughly how long it might be before I start D/R.  I asked my clinic but they were a bit vague as they said it depended on the recipients cycle.
I'm a bit fed up with it all as it's taken so long already (clinic had probs matching up as they had lots of people on their donor egg list who weren't interested in doing ivf any more and hadn't got taken off the list!!!).  (Sorry if I sound really grumpy there, just was a bit annoyed about it as couples who definitely want egg donors would be further down the list and it's wasted months of time).
I hope someone can help, 
Thanks
Choccycake x x x x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya, 
I think it will just depend where your recipient is on her cycle....  hopefully not long!  I was on it a few days over a month if that's any help.
Helen xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

I started taking Cilest pill on 7th Feb and going to start D/R on 2nd Mar...
I know what u mean about the waiting...We have been matched up and they don't give much info about the whole process...


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi
Thanks for your replies, it just seems to take forever with all the waiting!!
I wish you both lots of luck and best wishes for your treatment.  Hopefully i'll be joining you soon.
Take care
thanks again
Choccycake x x x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Choccycake, 

I'm sorry to read that you've had to wait longer than you wanted to get started. It must be a very frustrating time for you. 

I'm surprised your clinic haven't been more helpful - they just don't understand how frustrating all this waiting can be.

I've recently been a recipient of donor eggs (am on the 2WW now) and our cycles were synchronised by using our cycle lengths and estimating when we might have AF close together (I know - not very scientific) and then luckily we were both due AF within a few days of each other so we started to sniff to down reg within 2 days of each other and both had downregged after 21 days for me and 19 days for donor. I think my clinic try to time the cycle so that neither of you are downregging for too long - in my case we had to wait an extra month so our periods started closer together so we both downregged for as short a time as possible - rather than one or the other sniffing for too long.

Your clinic now has to contact the recipients who are at the top of the waiting list. Depending on how long they have been waiting they may have to have repeat bloods, scans and SA's done - that may slow things down. And as you've found out some people may not wish to proceed - maybe they have waited too long and have decided to pursue adoption or another clinic. My clinic said the waiting time could be up to 3 years, by which time I would have been 42 - maybe I would not have wanted to wait too long but I was lucky and found a known donor.

Please believe me that egg donation, or egg sharing is the most amazing gift of life and hope to someone. Some lady is going to get a call from their clinic and they will not believe their luck, it is hard to describe the sheer joy the news will bring. I wish you and your recipient(s) the very best of luck for a successful outcome.

I truly believe that all good things are worth waiting for.

Ginger xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Ginger
Thanks for the lovely message, I know I must have seemed a bit negative about the egg sharing, but i'm determined that another couple should have a chance of a baby like we are having with treatment (hubby wanted to just have ivf without eggshare) I just want to get going now.  We are  not kept very up to date from the clinic (me having to chase them up all the time).  They are excellent at the treatment side of things though so we are sticking with them.  This will be my first treatment so i'm nervous and excited too.  
I have decided that after treatment (and hopefully a baby) that I would consider donating eggs again as it was something I thought about years ago after having first son..... just never got round to it and there wasn't much information about.
I really hope you get a bfp, the 2ww must be torture, i'm finding the waiting to get started bad enough!!
Take care
Thanks again
Choccycake x x x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi choccycake (love the name)

regarding sycronising cycles I think it can depend on your recipiants situation. I have had 2 donor egg cycles and because I do not have a natural cycle myself it has been fairly easy for my clinic to shorten or extend my cycle by decreasing or increasing my HRT that way I have been able to fit in with my donors cycle quite quickly.
If your recipiant has a natural cycle this may be different and I couldn't comment on howthat would work.

I really wish you well and I completely understand your wanting to get on with it! I waited 2 years for my first donor and was desperate to get things moving. 
I really admire anyone willing to egg share or donate eggs. Without ladies like you I would have no hope of achieving my dream.

crusoe
x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

thanks crusoe, 
I still haven't heard anything from the clinic.  It's the not knowing when things will start that is the worst part.  I don't know what sort of cycle my recipient has..... if I asked the clinic I don't think they would tell me any way.  Last time I spoke to them they said that I would receive a schedule and to ring up to arrange new injection training if I had forgotten it.
x Choccycake x x x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Do you know what is the average waiting time b4 a clinic matches you with a recipient?


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Teoroy
I didn`t really have to wait the clinic found someone while we were having our test done so when the results were through we were ready to start...
Jayne


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

Teoroy said:


> Do you know what is the average waiting time b4 a clinic matches you with a recipient?


 at my clinic to match a recipient was 3months max x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you your replies. I also do not expect it to exceed 3-4 months.
Do you know what do they match them for? Blood groups, hair colour?

And I am just curious - do the recipients have requirements such as height, weight, education of the donor?


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi
Just thought i'd put a little note on to let off steam...... so apologies everyone!!!
I'm STILL waiting.... been on the pill now for three months, and still not started doing any treatment.  I have got a recipient apparently (although after 2 recipients changing their minds etc i'm a bit sceptical now!), and last time I spoke to the clinic (3 weeks ago) they were waiting for her period to start, or get details of when it should start so they could get treatment scheduled. 
I'm really fed up with it all, i'm sick of waiting, and without being horrid to my recipient.... WHEN is she ever going to have a period?
The nurse who deals with egg sharing said that it should all happen quickly now(3 weeks ago).  I know I must sound really horrible, i'm just sick of taking the pill (which has given me headaches and horrendous periods, and feeling sick), when I needn't have bothered as nothing has happened for so long.
Our first appointment was way back beginning of November last year, and we were told then our treatment would be in February.  I know it's only a month over but it feels like it's taking forever and I havent even started D/R yet.  Hubby is completely fed up with it and wants us to have treatment without egg sharing (he wasn't that keen to start off with), but I feel that if I have got a recipient that if I change my mind that that will be awful for her, and i'm sure she will want to get started too.
Well now i've gone on and on I will probably hear from the clinic!!
Sorry i've been so grumpy, it's just I feel like i'm being kept in the dark about what is happening, I have no idea about the recipients cycle, or even if she has a regular cycle at all.
I hope i'll hear some news soon, we are booking our summer holiday and I don't want to have to cancel it!!
Well bye for now and sorry about the rant, just don't feel I can grumble to hubby as he says "well just don't bother with the sharing" (I feel I want to share to give someone else that chance).
Choccycake x x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Choccycake i really feel for you taking the pill is so horrid i think worst than the injections...You just need to keep on at the clinic and hastle them...
I think the not knowing is so stressfull...Keep positive


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks MissNawty, i'm sure something will happen soon, it's the waiting to start bit that is so frustrating.

Had a peek at your posts..... hope everything goes well with your treatment and you get lots of eggies!!
Take care and best wishes everything crossed that you get a bfp soon!
Choccycake x


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
Everyone is anyone on lists waiting for egg donation i would just like to find out waiting time approx my clinic now inform me that i may need egg donation and they have closed there books just my luck.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

if you go back to the main category again, just under the egg sharing section, is a section for people having treatment with doner eggs / sperm... im sure they will help you more!

Best of luck,

Helen xx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi nickel

As Helen said there is a thread in the main category for ladies using or needing donor eggs and there will be some good experience there. My clinic (in the UK) told me it would be a wait of 2 - 4 years when I joined the waiting list. As it happens I found my own donor within 6 months. Waiting lists abroad are much shorter, and there is also an abroadies thread too which you could check out. Good luck on your fertility journey.

Hope to see you on the donor egg message bit.

Ginger xxx


----------

